# Christmas Party/Dinner Venue ?



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi , can anyone suggest a venue for a group of approx 10 people for a works Christmas dinner/party with drinks afterwards in Dubai? The dinner and the party/drinks afterwards
can be different venues but the same venue would be better ..
Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jambase in Madinat.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for that BedouGirl, what type of a place is it ? foodwise? music? ?? Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.jumeirah.com/Hotels-and-...estaurants--Nightlife/Casual-Dining/JamBase1/

Am not sure which band is on at the moment but they normally have one that does covers of stuff you can "boogie" too. It's not cheap but it's probably no more expensive than most other places. Food is good as is the atmosphere. Well, it has been when I have been there .


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you very much indeed - appreciate your help, will give it a try then ~ come and join u for a few drinks : ))


----------



## chrisianoulas (Oct 29, 2011)

Christmas Gifts for Entrepreneurial Kids. Many online users in Dubai and wider UAE are accustomed to online shopping, as it saves time and and efforts.However, i want to also let you know about another christmas party/dinner venue.This online Dubai shopping community offers the latest Dubai news & Gulf News ... needed to choose christmas eve dinner venue. Al Murray in Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

chrisianoulas said:


> Christmas Gifts for Entrepreneurial Kids. Many online users in Dubai and wider UAE are accustomed to online shopping, as it saves time and and efforts.However, i want to also let you know about another christmas party/dinner venue.This online Dubai shopping community offers the latest Dubai news & Gulf News ... needed to choose christmas eve dinner venue. Al Murray in Dubai.


Can we get that in english?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Can we get that in english?


Hahaha! Sounds like a real fun place to go .

Dubaisky, enjoy! And thanks so much for the invite too.


----------

